# e-mail notification not working



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I have not received any e-mail notifications for TCF since 10:15pm last night. Notifications from AVS and other forums are working fine. Has something changed in the last 12 hours?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> Notifications from AVS and other forums are working fine. Has something changed in the last 12 hours?


Yes. The servers were relocated and the IP address was changed. Did you get that memo?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Yes. The servers were relocated and the IP address was changed. Did you get that memo?


I did get that memo.  But that doesn't explain why I'm no longer receiving e-mail notifications.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

The same is happening to me - no email for subscribed threads since before the servers moved. Either Yahoo is blocking mail from TCF because the new IP address is unrecognized as "safe", or this is an issue where you have to inform TCF again how you want to receive notification for all of the threads you subscribe to.

See Doug's message below from another thread:



dswallow said:


> To restore your subscription settings, go to:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all&pp=200
> 
> ...


You'll have to keep plugging away at each page for all of your subscribed threads.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks for the note. It seems that the new IP was not added to the Barracuda Spam Firewall as being ALLOWED to send though it.

Now corrected. (Though e-mails were lost.)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Thanks for the note. It seems that the new IP was not added to the Barracuda Spam Firewall as being ALLOWED to send though it.
> 
> Now corrected. (Though e-mails were lost.)


Thanks, I was afraid I was going to have to go through 44 pages of e-mail notifications to re-activate them.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Anyone having problems with email notifications again? I haven't received any emails from TCF since 7:20 PM Eastern...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It seems like all the servers could not attach to the mail server. Thus all the mail was queued.

I hate when that happens.

Thanks


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks David. :up:

Maybe you could rig up a monitoring job to send you an email message if no mail mail has been sent in the past XX hours/minutes? Oh, wait ...


----------

